# Highway Star solo



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

One of my fave solos.....did multiple tracks on Logic Pro w/ AXE FX II using a Knaggs Larry Mitchell Signature. I learned the solo a few years ago and revisited it over the weekend. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fknaggs-larry-mitchell-signature-highway-star-solo


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicely done.
Ritchie's nuances are tough to figure out on some songs. It's been a while since last attempting it, but I've spent a coupla' years trying to get 'Lazy' down.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Rock and Roll Alex! 😎


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Well done and great to hear guitarist are still tackling those iconic classic tracks.
Also digging that flame top,... what's the name on the headstock?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Well done and great to hear guitarist are still tackling those iconic classic tracks.
> Also digging that flame top,... what's the name on the headstock?


Thx for that. It's a Knaggs.


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Reminds me of that time when Ritchie played this solo while also throwing a cup of water at Gillan.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> Well done and great to hear guitarist are still tackling those iconic classic tracks.
> Also digging that flame top,... what's the name on the headstock?


Agreed, Yes, Genesis, Purple, just need to do more Gilmour and you have nailed it!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Benny Gutman said:


> Reminds me of that time when Ritchie played this solo while also throwing a cup of water at Gillan.


,...classic Blackmore! I've watched him walk off the stage in the middle of a song because he was pissed at someone.
The look on Ritchie's face just before tossing the drink at Gillan is frick'n priceless.
No love lost between Blackmore and Gillan. 🥊


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Benny Gutman said:


> Reminds me of that time when Ritchie played this solo while also throwing a cup of water at Gillan.


The few parts that Blackmore is focused in that clip show how much of a monster he is. He basically "manhandles" the Strat the equivalent of us mortals chewing gum.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet playing, Alex! I was a Blackmore fan as a kid. You are a far nicer person too. Hope you're well.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice!
I love Blackmore!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Benny Gutman said:


> Reminds me of that time when Ritchie played this solo while also throwing a cup of water at Gillan.


Actually he was throwing it at the cameraman on stage. He didn't want him there. 
Blackmore notices him and then grabs the cup. You can see the water on the lens right after, bullseye.
Pretty hilarious either way.

Excellent solo @Alex.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed !! Also a big Blackmore fan. His playing, not his personality


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice !


----------

